# Taming a pair of lovebirds



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

Sorry in advance for the long post, but I just want to get as much information in as possible to make this easier.  I have had my two lovebirds for about a year and a half now, they were shy when I bought them, they will sit at the front of the cage when I go to talk to them, and whistle to them, but when I put my hand in they will move away from it or to the back of their cage. If I have a long stick of millet or a treat bar, they will peck at that in my hand. One of my birds escaped a few weeks ago whilst I was putting a fresh bathing water in for them, it allowed me to get close, but when my hand went near, away it went. Eventually, I managed to get him into a nice dark corner, and get him in my hands, but he then bit me. _*Hard*_. I had to get gardening gloves to put him back in his cage.  So I guess you could say that the male is aggressive as well as shy. (I presume he is male) I am going to be getting a larger cage sometime this year, so when I get them their new cage, would it be possible to separate them, only for half an hour or so, then put them back together? Or will this stress them out too much, as they seem to have bonded, after being together for nearly two years. I am just thinking that it may be harder to tame them as a pair/together. So to put it simply, what I'm asking is:
*Should I tame them as a pair or separate them?
*If I should separate them, ho long should each "session" be for?
*And most of all, *How should I tame them?*

I would like them to be taught "step-up" eventually, I understand this may take a long time, but I am willing to give up most, if not _all_, of my spare time to reach this goal. :thumbsup: xx


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

You won't hand tame them...period! Be happy with them as they are and leave them together.
If you want hand tame handfeed a baby...


----------



## pheebus (Oct 22, 2010)

poohdog said:


> You won't hand tame them...period! Be happy with them as they are and leave them together.
> If you want hand tame handfeed a baby...


Thank you. I love them just the same, I just thought it would be nice to give it a go, but never mind.  I'm not entirely sure if I'm ready to breed my birds yet, to be honest, but then I think, if I don't give it go, then I'll just be in this position forever.


----------

